# realistic retraining options for the 40+'s. What field would be reccomended?



## dockingtrade (19 Dec 2008)

The talk at the moment is those that have lost their jobs need to re-train.

Re-train in what field best suited for the future? There will be people of all different ages losing their jobs.

What would a 40 year old man retrain as, given that he wouldn't be qualified until 42 -44.

Is is feasible for a 40+ to go and get a business qualification and start in that filed at 44 ie account tech/ accountant etc
or DataBase admin etc. 

I know we can retrain but what's realistic for the 40plus?


----------



## dockingtrade (27 Dec 2008)

apologies for bringing this up again but I think its important just want to get your views. What should people be training for, so to grow this economy when the world wide recession ends. Ta


----------



## D8Lady (27 Dec 2008)

I guess it depends on previous experience and if the person wants to build on that or make a complete break. 
e.g. if someone was in the building game, could green energy be the way to go? 
I do know someone who was a software developer who retrained as an accountant. His specific technical skills were useful in his company as well as transferable skills such as an analytical mindset. 

But the question still remains: where are the jobs going to be in 2+ years time?


----------



## Purple (29 Dec 2008)

At 44 you still have 20-25 year left in your working life (if you wish). 
I would have no problem hiring someone who had the self-discipline and drive to go back to learn something new at that age. The chances are they would have a wealth of life experience to bring to the job and would be passed those difficult years of managing work and a young family.


----------



## Flax (29 Dec 2008)

Don't let age hold you back!

If I were you I'd become an accountant as it's one of those jobs which has people of all ages.

I work in IT. Unless you have experience in this area and know what it involves, I'd be careful as a lot of people hate working as programmers, etc.


----------



## dockingtrade (29 Dec 2008)

thanks for those replies


----------

